# Halfords Staff - what training



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

My dad needed a new battery for his car and said he was off to Halfords and that they would fit it for him for £8. I asked it he was sure he wanted an 18year old shop assistant messing with his car so we decided to look at getting the battery out ourselves and it was really difficult not like in older cars. There were 5 large plastic parts that had to be removed from the engine bay along with some ducting. Now I don't know if I'm being unfair but really would halfords have been able to be that without damaging the car or trim? What training do they have to do these tasks. In the end I convinced him to get a battery from the main dealer and I fitted it. Also the battery Halfords said he needed wasn't the right spec for the car either!

I called in at halford at the weekend for some bike stuff and outside there were about 4 cars having stuff fitted by their staff. Lets just say there was plenty of head scratching going on!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I think you need to give them a _bit_ of credit... they probably change loads of batteries on a variety of cars a week, so in fact, they might actually be quite adept at it!

You might question though, rightly, the young lads motivation for not wanting to take a flat blade screwdriver to your trim and scratch it to hell. Especially on a Saturday morning after he's been out to 3am in the morning...


----------



## mikey2uk (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldnt even dream about going to halfords for a battery let alone have them fit it, they are so over priced its unreal.

Get a decent battery on there like a Varta.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> You might question though, rightly, the young lads motivation for not wanting to take a flat blade screwdriver to your trim and scratch it to hell. Especially on a Saturday morning after he's been out to 3am in the morning...


But you could say that about almost anywhere that employs someone who was out on the razz the night before.

A company like Halfords must have a formal training plan in place as they fit things like child seats.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

they dont have get some bad press however there still trading still employing people so it cant be all bad, i myself never go there but thats my choice i wouldnt go to the main stealer for a battery either but again thats my choice


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

They fitted a sub for me once, and they left the cover off the fusebox & didn't put a rubber grommet in the bulkhead, so it leaked water in to the passenger footwell.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Shiny said:


> But you could say that about almost anywhere that employs someone who was out on the razz the night before.


Yeah... kinda my point! Just I know folk that did exactly this when I was younger and worked in jobs like that.



> Get a decent battery on there like a Varta.


Yep, local motor factors for a Varta. So long as the battery is the same dimensions try to get one with the Highest CCA (cold cranking amps) and mAh rating that you can.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

mikey2uk said:


> I wouldnt even dream about going to halfords for a battery let alone have them fit it, they are so over priced its unreal.
> 
> Get a decent battery on there like a Varta.


yup about 3 times the price of motor factors when i last asked them for a battery.

they also wanted a £5 to fit a brake bulbs


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

TheGooner84 said:


> they also wanted a £5 to fit a brake bulbs


I bet a main dealer would want 15 mins booked in time for a light bulb change at £80 an hour.

For someone like my dad in his 70's, paying £5 for them to change a light bulb and save them the effort is nothing really. You have a choice and don't have to pay them to fit it if you don't want to.

Some pubs charge nearly a fiver for a pint, or a basic pudding, or it can cost a fiver to park your car for a couple of hours in town, it isn't a lot of money in reality.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

OP - can you list the training YOU'VE had to be able to do it yourself?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

:


TheGooner84 said:


> they also wanted a £5 to fit a brake bulbs


No, their not . 
It's a service they offer to customers..... you have a choice. 
If you don't want to pay it, fit it yourself :thumb:.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

this is the little irony for me in a way as i have found dealerships are sometimes cheaper than halfords, last time i heard of halfords battery prices easily a £100, dealer was about £65....i dont always consider the dealer most expensive any more by any stretch certain consumables are certainly cheaper sometimes.

Would i let halfords fit stuff no but it is my choice tbh...simple things i will do myself tbh.

although saying that the price of a litre of castol 5w-30 magnetec when i was last in there yesterday buying oil for the volvos service was £12.99...i nearly died...considering i paid that for 2 one litres! and total came to nicely £47 not £63!

End of the day it must be done with reasonable skill and care in line with the Services and Goods Act tbh.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The number of Batteries, Bulbs and wiper blades which I fit are unreal, to all cars, fitted bulbs and batteries into a 911 turbo.

You get shown training video’s and shadow people as part of your training, however once you start doing it you “learn on the job”

However fitting a bulb, blade or battery to a car is pretty simple and straightforward. If there is any car which I “think” I cannot fit to, I will not fit to it and refund the customer. The fitting costs are reasonable considering it is done there and then, no booking in required.

There are probably stores with incompetent staff members, but I feel that the store I work in has a very high standard of fitting skill.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bero, I'm not having a go at the staff, I'm asking the question do they have any formalised training/qualifications or not. If you went to a reputable garage you would expect the mechanics to have recongnised professional qualifications which are regularly updated wouldn't you? 

I have no formal training but I do have common sence, care and attention and 20 years plus of servicing and repairing my own cars but then i'm not offering a service to the public and charging for it.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> common sence, care and attention


These ^.

Some staff do not have this, or have the willingness (sp) to learn or want to learn.

I enjoy it (when its dry), gets me out of the shop and away from customers.


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

RD55 DUN said:


> The number of Batteries, Bulbs and wiper blades which I fit are unreal, to all cars, fitted bulbs and batteries into a 911 turbo.
> 
> You get shown training video's and shadow people as part of your training, however once you start doing it you "learn on the job"
> 
> ...


i worked in halfords for 2 years and got training on the second year :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> These ^.
> 
> Some staff do not have this, or have the willingness (sp) to learn or want to learn.
> 
> I enjoy it (when its dry), gets me out of the shop and away from customers.


It sounds like most places - there are good branches and bad ones, good members of staff and bad.

It struck me when fiiting the battry for my dad just how much had to be removed from the engine bay to get the thing out. Its not like the first couple of cars I owned when the battry was just sitting there easy to access and one bolt and it just lifted out!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

^ What sort of car is it?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i think its more about the standard of people on this forum. Most people would want to pay for a new battery/blub etc etc and be happy that the job has been done.

However most of us would be marginally pissed off if we found a screw driver mark on some engine bay plastics, when if a little more care was taken, no damage need be inflicted at all.

its the same with windscreen repair companies.. accidents happen etc, but i've seen numerous cars over the years where the windscreen technician has slipped with his/her knife and scored the paintwork on the roof by accident.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> ^ What sort of car is it?


Peogeot 308 GT mate.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> i think its more about the standard of people on this forum. Most people would want to pay for a new battery/blub etc etc and be happy that the job has been done.


I guess if your not bothered about your car you pays your money and take your chance.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Peogeot 308 GT mate.


Never done one of them, so cant comment ha.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Bero, I'm not having a go at the staff, I'm asking the question do they have any formalised training/qualifications or not. If you went to a reputable garage you would expect the mechanics to have recongnised professional qualifications which are regularly updated wouldn't you?
> 
> I have no formal training but I do have common sence, care and attention and 20 years plus of servicing and repairing my own cars but then i'm not offering a service to the public and charging for it.


So you think they should have a a recognised formal qualification for changing a battery.....which needs to be completed for every car type made in the last 20 years? Dealerships don't do that; you just need to hire someone who has a good mechanical aptitude and takes pride in their work....and know your limits when you refuse to do the fitting.

If your battery was not easily accessible it's possible they would look at the engine bay and refuse to accept the work, this happens most regularly with bulbs.

A friend went to kwik fit and they refused to fit a bulb, so he went to Halfords they tried for 30mins then refunded the money (impreza where you have to take out the light clusters to change the bulbs). My sister works at VW and they charge 30mins labour on some cars as the bumper needs to come off......Halfords are not going to be doing that!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bero said:


> So you think they should have a a recognised formal qualification for changing a battery.....which needs to be completed for every car type made in the last 20 years? Dealerships don't do that; you just need to hire someone who has a good mechanical aptitude and takes pride in their work....and know your limits when you refuse to do the fitting.
> 
> If your battery was not easily accessible it's possible they would look at the engine bay and refuse to accept the work, this happens most regularly with bulbs.
> 
> A friend went to kwik fit and they refused to fit a bulb, so he went to Halfords they tried for 30mins then refunded the money (impreza where you have to take out the light clusters to change the bulbs). My sister works at VW and they charge 30mins labour on some cars as the bumper needs to come off......Halfords are not going to be doing that!


I agree that changing 'simple' things on modern cars aren't always a 'simple' jobs. My last two cars have needed front grill or bumper off to change a headlight bulb. I'm not saying they should have professional qualifications otherwise they may as well be mechanics. I was asking does formalised training happen or is it just on the job stuff.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I agree that changing 'simple' things on modern cars aren't always a 'simple' jobs. My last two cars have needed front grill or bumper off to change a headlight bulb. I'm not saying they should have professional qualifications otherwise they may as well be mechanics. I was asking does formalised training happen or is it just on the job stuff.


Best way for me to quantify this, is my wifes nan comes into my house and thinks its ok to walk on my WHITE carpet with her shoes on. It isnt at all ok. but her standards are lower than mine (not to mention her respect for my stuff.) And to be honest even if it was black carpet, i wouldn't want her pissy shoes will all sorts of "outside stuff" on them, contaminating it.

She takes less care than i do.

I personally i'd rather do work on the car myself, at least if i mess it up, it'll be my fault.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> I agree that changing 'simple' things on modern cars aren't always a 'simple' jobs. My last two cars have needed front grill or bumper off to change a headlight bulb. I'm not saying they should have professional qualifications otherwise they may as well be mechanics. I was asking does formalised training happen or is it just on the job stuff.


To be honest, if this needs doing, i'm sure they wouldn't be doing it for a fiver and will refer you to a garage (or their own fitting centre).


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Shiny said:


> To be honest, if this needs doing, i'm sure they wouldn't be doing it for a fiver and will refer you to a garage (or their own fitting centre).


Most modern cars have a greater degree of difficulty due to their design.

Fords, Volvos, Some Audi are headlight out jobs, fairly simple but look daunting at first. - Ford Kuga, you have to prise a small panel off the bumper with a screwdriver to get access to a nut. ( I had to replace a bulb on a 3 month old car - imagine the guys face when I done that, luckily I wrapped it in a MF cloth.)

Renaults are one of the hardest to fit too.

Some cars also have access only from the wheel arch.

Honda Civic 2001-2006, to change sidelight, you have to remove part of the wheel arch lining.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

RD55 DUN said:


> Most modern cars have a greater degree of difficulty due to their design.
> 
> Fords, Volvos, Some Audi are headlight out jobs, fairly simple but look daunting at first. - Ford Kuga, you have to prise a small panel off the bumper with a screwdriver to get access to a nut. ( I had to replace a bulb on a 3 month old car - imagine the guys face when I done that, luckily I wrapped it in a MF cloth.)
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have your head screwed on and you really know your cars. Good look to you:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think a person's attitude is more important than their age.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> Most modern cars have a greater degree of difficulty due to their design.
> 
> Fords, Volvos, Some Audi are headlight out jobs, fairly simple but look daunting at first. - Ford Kuga, you have to prise a small panel off the bumper with a screwdriver to get access to a nut. ( I had to replace a bulb on a 3 month old car - imagine the guys face when I done that, luckily I wrapped it in a MF cloth.)
> 
> ...


at the same time though modern volvos are p*ss easy to do tbh one locking pin and a few little pushes disconnect one cable and its done heck i love walking inside with my headlight inside in under 5 mins to even just clean the edges that normal washing wont get to....:lol:

as for some cars well tbh its pretty mental.

saying that the amount of newish cars i see with bulbs out is shocking!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

RD55 DUN said:


> Most modern cars have a greater degree of difficulty due to their design.
> 
> Fords, Volvos, Some Audi are headlight out jobs, fairly simple but look daunting at first. - Ford Kuga, you have to prise a small panel off the bumper with a screwdriver to get access to a nut. ( I had to replace a bulb on a 3 month old car - imagine the guys face when I done that, luckily I wrapped it in a MF cloth.)
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you've had to change the headlight bulb on a Megane Mk2:wall:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I work there, fit batteries and bulbs all day, and i have had no training, i was asked in the interview if i needed to be trained to change a bulb, and answered no, and was given the job.

Don't really see what the issue with someone being 18 is? I'm 18 and haven't broken/snapped or left any plastic trim off....

Witnessing some of the staff, i wouldn't let them change a bulb on my car...But as for saying would they be able to do it without damaging the car, surely thats the person, not "halfords"


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strothow said:


> I work there, fit batteries and bulbs all day, and i have had no training, i was asked in the interview if i needed to be trained to change a bulb, and answered no, and was given the job.
> 
> Don't really see what the issue with someone being 18 is? I'm 18 and haven't broken/snapped or left any plastic trim off....
> 
> Witnessing some of the staff, i wouldn't let them change a bulb on my car...But as for saying would they be able to do it without damaging the car, surely thats the person, not "halfords"


nope end of the day you are representing the company halfords as an employee of the company, a customer has nothing to do with that relationship end of the day.

it is covered by the services and goods act and still has to meet those requirements most importantly section 13 iirc which reasonable care and skill. what training goes on is not the customers responsibility...


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Fair comment, and agree that some of the members of staff shouldn't be fitting stuff, at the end of the day, it is optional! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strothow said:


> Fair comment, and agree that some of the members of staff shouldn't be fitting stuff, at the end of the day, it is optional! :lol:


true i agree adequate training should be in place and certain members of staff in my experience you would not trust with a butter knife never mind a spanner or screwdriver! but for certain members of society they either are not interested(which seems pretty high these days tbh all they seem to do is get behind the wheel and pay for it), are of an age whereby they are not interested or not capable of doing it, just simply dont have a clue but are willing to learn.

there is a final category know that the haynes manual makes it sound a doodle/know that fitting it is a bhatch so get someone else to ruin their hands. I would be lying if i dont own up to the last one with my dads last car :lol:  you needed hands of i dont know what to change bulbs


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Sounds to me like you've had to change the headlight bulb on a Megane Mk2:wall:


Yes, done many of them.

once you get the trick then they are ok, but a total PITA at first


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> true i agree adequate training should be in place and certain members of staff in my experience you would not trust with a butter knife never mind a spanner or screwdriver! but for certain members of society they either are not interested(which seems pretty high these days tbh all they seem to do is get behind the wheel and pay for it), are of an age whereby they are not interested or not capable of doing it, just simply dont have a clue but are willing to learn.
> 
> there is a final category know that the haynes manual makes it sound a doodle/know that fitting it is a bhatch so get someone else to ruin their hands. I would be lying if i dont own up to the last one with my dads last car :lol:  you needed hands of i dont know what to change bulbs


My hands are WRECKED, cuts all over :lol:



RD55 DUN said:


> Yes, done many of them.
> 
> once you get the trick then they are ok, but a total PITA at first


Yup! Micra's and Ka's are another favourite! :wall:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Strothow said:


> My hands are WRECKED, cuts all over :lol:
> 
> Yup! Micra's and Ka's are another favourite! :wall:


it was not me  although i always laugh when you try and see some people trying to change bulbs...honestly some cars are a joke.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup, most are :lol:

New Civics have to have part of the arch liner peeled back, there is not even a panel like on most... :wall:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I remember back in my youth (well when I was 21) going and having some plates made up for my car. They said they could fit them for £2 extra so I thought, 'Why not'.

Now I assumed they'd maybe have a heat gun to help get stuck on plates off which is what I'd have done at home. (heat gun = hairdryer lol)

Instead the guy just knelt down and yanked until the rear plate came off and fitted the new one.

Came to the front plate and he couldn't get the plate off to save his life. I was cringing at the time and that was before I hit the OCD levels!

Eventually he gave up and gave me my £2 back leaving me to drive home with two different plates on the car! :wall::wall:



Darlofan said:


> Sounds to me like you've had to change the headlight bulb on a Megane Mk2:wall:


Haha one huge design flaw of that car. Ok so make it 5* Ncap but put a massive beam over the headlights so you can't change them without midget hands of a dealership.

Luckily my Mrs mastered it in her old car so if mine ever go, I'll be employing her 'skills'. :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I used to work at Halfords years ago when i was a student. There where a select bunch of us admittedly ages between 18 and 23 but we where all keen car fans. We where all used to stripping cars down and engines etc so we found it good to show our knoweldge of changing bulbs, fit stereos and change batteries etc. 

We even had people trained to fit child seats and there was training given for that which was a great service for people.

Iam not sure whats its like now as ive not worked there for well over 10 years but i remember a sheet with a list of every car make and model which had a difficulty rating on it. Some cars we just wasnt aloud to touch and this chart was helpfull and gave us some back up as some customers demanded us to fit the part knowing full well how much of a pain they are to fit and how much the dealer would charge. 

There where some cases where damaged was caused but they where genuine mistakes which anyone can make no matter how well trained they are.

I used know members of staff who had there little side line of fitting car stereos. Halfords used to charge people 35 quid to fit a stereo which in some cases was a 2 min job and charge the customer a tenner as they thought halfords was a rip off.

At the end of the day if your stood there watching the lad/lass stuggling with your car to the point you worried about them causing damage then you just say that you will take it somewhere else. Iam sure they will be releived and no hard feelings.


----------

